# Injected Chicken Wings Qview



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

Had a few pounds of wings sitting in the freezer, so I decided it's what's for dinner tonight. I'm injecting half of them with Franks/butter and the other half with honey garlic (my favorite combo).

Whipped together a batch of beans as well and put them in the WSM a few hours before the wings.

Hoping to get my WSM up to at least 325 in these winds to crisp up the skin, so we'll see what happens..

Qview

Sauces: I like to use Frank's Thick when injecting because well, it's thicker...Tends to stay injected in the meat better than regular Franks rather than dripping out during the smoke.













IMG-20150411-00645.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






Beans before the smoke













IMG-20150411-00647.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






Wings all injected













IMG-20150411-00648.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






And dusted with Jeff's rub













IMG-20150411-00649.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






WSM time













IMG-20150411-00651.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

Should be a tasty meal!


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll take some honey garlic please!


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

Just had to put out a fire. My cardboard windbreak went up in flames. Luckily I can see my smoker from the couch and got out in time before things got too crazy.

A pretty good burnt hand and some singed facial hair was the result. Lesson learnt...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wings are about done though.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Heres my wind break.













IMG_20150222_175011211_HDR_zpsoku1ojjb.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2015)

Ouch sorry to hear that,but it will be easier for all of us to steal your wings now!:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well don't leave us hanging, where's the finished wings??? How'd they turn out?


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

Wings turned out alright. A bit overcooked due to all the excitement. Had my personal photographer take pics as I have 3 roasted fingers tips and a thumb. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skin was nice and crispy (on the wings too!), but the sauce wasn't as prominent as I would have liked. I may try injecting post-cook next time.

Thanks for looking!













IMG_20150411_190350.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015


















IMG_20150411_190400.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2015)

It all looks great! :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Wings turned out alright. A bit overcooked due to all the excitement. Had my personal photographer take pics as I have 3 roasted fingers tips and a thumb. :hopmad:
> 
> Skin was nice and crispy (on the wings too!), but the sauce wasn't as prominent as I would have liked. I may try injecting post-cook next time.
> 
> ...




Yummm!!! How long did the wings sit after you injected them before going into the smoker? I like to inject the night before, or at the very minimum 4-6 hours before. Allows the injection to really get into the meat and skin.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yummm!!! How long did the wings sit after you injected them before going into the smoker? I like to inject the night before, or at the very minimum 4-6 hours before. Allows the injection to really get into the meat and skin.


Only a couple hours. Is this the secret? I've only had injected wings turn out the way I like once (my first try) out of countless attempts. I'm always chasing that purple dragon so to speak


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

They really are better if you can let them sit overnight after you inject them. Make sure when you inject that you do so in multiple spots of the wing. I use a thinner mix. Franks regular and beer usually a 50/50 mix or 75/25 (franks-beer). 

I also inject other marinades into the wings too. Teriyaki which is requested by my boys all the time. Italian dressing (strained). BBQ sauce.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> They really are better if you can let them sit overnight after you inject them. Make sure when you inject that you do so in multiple spots of the wing. I use a thinner mix. Franks regular and beer usually a 50/50 mix or 75/25 (franks-beer).
> 
> I also inject other marinades into the wings too. Teriyaki which is requested by my boys all the time. Italian dressing (strained). BBQ sauce.


I usually inject to the point where the wings are borderline shaking under the pressure, but when finished can barely notice if they were injected at all. The thick Franks has helped some and my honey garlic were somewhat noticeble this time, but still not like that first time many years ago when they were literally bursting with sauce. Still can't pinpoint what I did differently there.

I will try the overnight rest next time!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 13, 2015)

Duke , sorry  your meal didn't turn out as you wanted , and your hand and face got burned (you'll get cooks fingers 

that way) . And that Honey-Garlic sounds great ( I love Garlic) . Where did you get it and can we make a trade deal if I 

can't find it ( like Barter) 






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for the leakage , I'm stumped on how to stop it , I don't inject . Start a 'Log Book' and keep all suggestions there 

and find your own style from them , and keep all you other info. there too 






  .


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 13, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Duke , sorry  your meal didn't turn out as you wanted , and your hand and face got burned (you'll get cooks fingers
> 
> that way) . And that Honey-Garlic sounds great ( I love Garlic) . Where did you get it and can we make a trade deal if I
> 
> ...


As a welder I've grown acustomed to burns, NBD 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The honey garlic sauce is readily available in any grocery store around here. It must not be as popular in your neck of the woods? Let me know if you can find some or not!

I use it every time I make wings and started buying it in the bulk jugs..


----------



## humdinger4u (Apr 17, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Heres my wind break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might try a welding blanket for a wind break, this one works good for my Yoder: http://www.harborfreight.com/4-ft-x-6-ft-fiberglass-welding-blanket-67833.html

Just a thought.


----------

